# rear grab bar



## linnrg (Oct 28, 2015)

Can some one please assist in describing the history of the rear grab bars purpose.  I have an instance where the rear grab bar and the flush controls (automatic eye type) are in conflict with the 1 1/2" clearance requirements.  Also if 604.5.2 allows for the bar to be split why would the clearance be an issue?

604.5.2 Rear Wall. The rear wall grab bar shall be 36 inches (915 mm) long minimum and extend from the centerline of the water closet 12 inches (305 mm) minimum on one side and 24 inches (610 mm) minimum on the other side.

EXCEPTIONS: 1. The rear grab bar shall be permitted to be 24 inches (610 mm) long minimum, centered on the water closet, where wall space does not permit a length of 36 inches (915 mm) minimum due to the location of a recessed fixture adjacent to the water closet.

2. Where an administrative authority requires flush controls for flush valves to be located in a position that conflicts with the location of the rear grab bar, then the rear grab bar shall be permitted to be split or shifted to the open side of the toilet area.

Figure 604.5.2

Rear Wall Grab Bar at Water Closets

609.3 Spacing. The space between the wall and the grab bar shall be 11/2 inches (38 mm). The space between the grab bar and projecting objects below and at the ends of the grab bar shall be 11/2 inches (38 mm) minimum. The space between the grab bar and projecting objects above the grab bar shall be 12 inches (305 mm) minimum.

EXCEPTIONS:

1. The space between the grab bars and shower controls, shower fittings, and other grab bars above the grab bar shall be permitted to be 11/2 inches (38 mm) minimum.

2. Recessed dispensers projecting from the wall 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) maximum measured from the face of the dispenser and complying with Section 604.7 shall be permitted within the 12-inch (305 mm) space above and the 11/2 inch (38 mm) spaces below and at the ends of the grab bar.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 28, 2015)

Is the answer a 1½ inch clear space is needed between the grab bar and the wall or other surface to allow the user to slide his or her hand along the rail with fingers in the gripping position without contacting the wall surface and a gap larger than this could allow a persons arm/hand to slip and jam in this space?


----------



## clear as mud (Oct 28, 2015)

Commentary 2003 ANSI A117.1

609.3 Spacing

The 1½ inch (38 mm) spacing between the grab bar and the wall is absolute. Anything smaller would prevent gripping around the grab bar circumference, and a larger space would create the risk of trapping a person’s forearm when leaning on the bar during a transfer. There is a 12 inch (305 mm) minimum space required above the grab bars to allow for sufficient access and the possibility that a person may lean on the top of the bar for support.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

*The rear bar is used for both side and front transfers*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2015)

What happens when your wearing your mittens Francis?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2015)

The space between the grab bar and projecting objects above the grab bar shall be 12 inches (305 mm) minimum.

So the paper "sombrero" dispenser needs to be 12" or higher above the bar! I'll watch for that!


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 28, 2015)

Also watch for dispensers projecting more than 4" from the finished surface; if above the grab bar they can hit the back of short folks heads and if below they can limit an obese thigh from straddeling the stool.

Notice how wide some folks are getting?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 28, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> What happens when your wearing your mittens Francis?


They have a flap that exposed my fingers when pulled back. Don't wear gloves on the hook. Otherwise surgical gloves are always recommended for added protection.


----------



## linnrg (Oct 28, 2015)

good info.  I do not inspect for ADA so when the issue came up I had to research.  So, in conversations with the contractor today they are relocating the grab bars to get the proper clearances.  I am lucky to work with ones that fix their problems rather than requesting variances I can't grant.


----------



## steveray (Oct 29, 2015)

Next time they can install the flushometer lower...Typically they don't have a whole lot of room to move the bar...33-36" is not a big range


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Note to "Alaska": problems are typically the result of unresolved "issues".

Most issues are typically identifiable, quantifiable and easily resolvable by compliance with prescriptive or performance provisions of codes, laws and/or regulations.

Many issues stem from the awareness failure of the Contractor, sub and/or owner, and the interpretations of AHJ's to those provisions.


----------

